# (CA) Northern CA SH Stud



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

UTOPIAN ATTABOY BADGER SH (FC FARGO II X REVEILLE RIVER OTTER QAA) 
• OFA-Hips Good 
• OFA-Elbows Normal
• CERF Clear
• AKC Junior Hunter and Senior Hunter Title
•2 Master passes
•EIC Clear
•CNM Clear

For more information (Pedigree and pictures) please check out our website-
www.mccormackslabradors.com


----------

